# Suche Photoshop Profi für Photoüberarbeitung



## Tha_Joka (10. Februar 2008)

Servus! 

Ich hab mich schon eine Weile an einem Urlaubsphoto von meiner Freundin und mir aus Italien versucht, bin aber natürlich lange noch nicht so gut wie die Leute die Filme in youtube stellen  Die Sache ist, das Photo enthält eben kleine Fehler, ne Lampe im Hintergrund strahlt zu hell, dies und jenes Detail passt nicht... Wo kann ich mich hinwenden, dass mir das jemand professionell überarbeitet und perfektioniert (ich steh total auf das Photo und vor allem die Location und wollte es meiner Freundin zum Geburtstag schenken). 

Thx a lot! 

Grüße aus Tübingen
me.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. Februar 2008)

Hi,

Ohne Bild zur Ansicht wird das wohl nix mit Hilfe finden. 

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Michael Aringer (10. Februar 2008)

Hi,
ich denke mal, dass du hier genau richtig bist. Bist du auch bereit etwas dafür auszugeben, oder suchst du jemanden, der eine Fingerspitzenübung braucht? Ich denke, dass du hier sogar Zweiteren finden könntest. Es ist verständlich, dass du deine Privat-Fotos hier nicht öffentlich zur Schau stellen willst, trotzdem lässt sich sicher ein Weg finden, das Foto mit unkenntlich gemachten Personen hier zur Voransicht anzubieten, damit man sich ein Bild machen kann.
Servus, Michael


----------

